# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Сомнения.

## kensarinov

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/676146/       Сомнения, сомнения,- осень. Примут, на форуме или нет. :Ha:  :Pivo:

----------


## Papa

> Примут, на форуме или нет


Толь,о чем ты говоришь?!
С распростертыми объятиями!
Классно спето! :Ok: 
Профессионально и душевно!
Да и песня...умиротворяющая!:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

*kensarinov*,
 Толя, кто в тебе здесь может сомневаться? Кому из авторов-форумчан ты отказывал записать их песни? Вот одна из...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/642445

----------


## kensarinov

Ильдар, Лев,спасибо огромное ребята. На душе легче и приятней, а то , что то грустно, в борьбе с проклятым бронхитом(Будь он не ладен.)

----------


## Волдед

*kensarinov*,
 Молодца!!! Душевно спето!!! :Aga:

----------


## Сержик

> в борьбе с проклятым бронхитом


Толя,бронхит эт дело проходящее  :Aga: ,случается иногда :frown:,но всё равно всё вооо  :Ok: :biggrin:!!!

----------


## vik-tan

Толя.Здорово!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Выздоравливай!!!

----------


## ast1

*kensarinov*,
 Очень хорошо! :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Aga:

----------


## kensarinov

:biggrin:Волдед, Сержик, vik-tan, ast1. Ребята, спасибо. Всех угощаю :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: pivo: Хотел пива побольше, но увы смайлики больше не прикрепляются.

----------


## kensarinov

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/677106/     Эта песня, уже прозвучала на форуме, в разделе поэзии, в теме у замечательного поэта Сергея Марковича. Тут я просто попытался поэкспериментировать со сведением. :Ha:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> попытался поэкспериментировать со сведением


В моно сделал - один монитор воспроизводит... В развитии бас надо добавить, не хватает.  Пространственную обработку инструментов надо...(глубина и панорама)

----------


## aigul

*kensarinov*,Толя! Как всегда шикарно!  :Aga: kiss

А вот у тебя в темке и Витя появился! Давно я его не видела среди нас!:smile:

----------


## CTARый

*kensarinov*,
Мне ОЧЕНЬ понравилось!!!БРАВО! :Ok:

----------


## kensarinov

> CTARый, aigul, Лев,


 Ребята спасибо за доброе отношение. Лев, что то я маненько подзапутался. Помоги советом. Работал в нуенде. Воспроизводит стерео, вроде все нормально. Послушай такой вариант, главное что бы было в стерео.  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/677137/

----------


## Лев

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/677137/


Толя - это лучше в смысле стереофонии, но бас в пятой строчке надо уже ввести, хотя бы без ритма, целыми нотами и когда гитара вступает уже в ритме. Иначе нет основы... А я ещё кубик только осваиваю, потому особых подсказок по нюше не могу дать.

----------


## kensarinov

Лев, спасибо. По минусу уже ни чего не сделаешь.  Его писал Игорь Вялков, он у него в программе.

----------


## Сержик

> Хотел пива побольше, но увы


Толя,лучше продлить удовольствие.....  :Aga:  :Pivo: :biggrin:!!!

----------


## kensarinov

Сереж, принято. Завсегда с наилучшими пожеланиями. :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: :biggrin:

----------


## biay1

> Сомнения, сомнения,- осень. Примут, на форуме или нет.


Толя, чрезвычайно рад тебя читать и слышать! Песенка - прелесть! Спето с чувством! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## kensarinov

Слава, спасибо.  :Ha:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

Толя,здраствуй!

Ты,оказывается новую тему открыл еще 28 ноября - а я,ни сном ни духом! И правильно сделал,что открыл - тут много народу обитает,который на форум ВКМ не ходит. И многие тебя наверное еще помнят с тех времен,как ты на этом форуме был,когда он под флагом
Фанера-Плюс плавал.И я в том числе здесь тебя впервые  услышал. Исполненные тобой 2 песни Гаврилюка  -"Где золотые времена" и "Рулетка" никто лучше тебя так и не спел,включая самого Гаврилюка - я несколько вариантов слышал,твой лучше всех - это не комплимент!

Здесь и ко Льву поближе и к Валере Людвигу _вся старая добрая компания!

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

 :Ha:

----------


## luudvig

Толя,привет.Всё окей!А сомневаешься,значит творишь.Перестанешь сомневаться - бросай это дело.

----------


## kensarinov

Валера, Сережа, спасибо. В такой компании очень приятно находится. Такая вот песенка, на замечательные стихи Сергея Марковича. Аранжировка Льва.   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/684574/   Городок черемух и сирени. :Ha:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

*kensarinov*. Толя,Лев - все очень здорово! Получилась песня для кино!
Я когда слушаю,будто бы вижу титры на фоне едущего по проселку ,мимо каких то промышленных корпусов и старых деревянных домиков автобуса в котором трясется горожанин,возвращающийся в свой родной маленький городок. 
Ты так и спел - без надрыва ,легко и с небольшой грустью в голосе - и музыка под стать! В целом - все очень гармонично. Осталось найти режиссера снимающего  TV-сериал на подобную тему. А в главной роли -  ? Не придумаю...

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Орхидея

Хорошо спето!

----------


## kensarinov

Сережа, Архидея, спасибо.  У самого подобные мысли возникают.

----------


## kensarinov

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/700638/    Ст.С.Глобенко.муз.Л.Шафира.   Такое размышление о жизни. :Ha:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/700638/ Ст.С.Глобенко.муз.Л.Шафира.


Я, Лев Шафир, заявляю! :Aga:  Мелодия песни Анатолия Кенсаринова, я только аранжировал с помощью Ямаха3000:rolleyes: Ещё раз переслушал - чуть бы трек с музыкой поднять...

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Анатолий, Лев, ребята, ну какие вы молодцы!!!

----------


## Лев

> Анатолий, Лев, ребята, ну какие вы молодцы!!!


А про Серёжу забыла:rolleyes:

----------


## Markovich

Толя, спел здорово ! Без тебя -песни бы не получилось.

 Лев,спасибо,-отличная работа - попал в десятку!
 И не скромничай - твой вклад очень весомый!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## kensarinov

Лиля, Лев, Сережа. Спасибо ребята. А Трек с музыкой приподнимем. :Ok:

----------


## qwerty

шикарно...

----------


## kensarinov

qwerty. Спасибо. Рад, что понравилось :Aga:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Валера, Сережа, спасибо. В такой компании очень приятно находится. Такая вот песенка, на замечательные стихи Сергея Марковича. Аранжировка Льва.   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/684574/   Городок черемух и сирени.


Ничего, что я тут оставлю  :flower:  и почти незаметно  удалюсь...
Просто спасибо и удачи!

----------


## kensarinov

Malina sladkaja, Я очень рад вашему появлению. Тема  открыта абсолютно для всех. Спасибо за пожелания. :Oj:

----------


## kensarinov

Ст.В.Егорова. муз.Л.Шафира. Зима-зима. Песня сама по себе хороша. постарался не испортить. :Ha:  :Pivo:  
*картинки*

----------


## kensarinov

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/704751/   Зима-зима. :Ha:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

Толя,а разве ты можешь песню испортить? 
По моему она только лучше стала!

 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Толечка! С праздником тебя! Любви, счастья и удачи тебе!!!!

----------


## kensarinov

Лена спасибо

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

> А про Серёжу забыла:rolleyes:


Лев, значит перед ним извиняюсь)) вы все просто золото :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Толя, пусть люди и нашу песню послушают)) и спасибо тебе от нас с Виктором, за классное исполнение!!!

http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...b&uid=54095727

----------


## kensarinov

Лиля,возьму на себя смелость, залить на реал. Здесь проще послушать, если кому интересно.  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/714527/  :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Толя, молодец!!! автор музыки очень доволен , говорит что песня очень красиво звучит в твоёи исполнении, спасибо тебе огромное!!!

----------


## kensarinov

Всех, кто заглянет в мою тему, с Праздником. Вот такая песенка В. Гольдфайна. КОЛЫБЕЛЬНАЯ. Исполнена с разрешения автора.  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/733551/  :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> КОЛЫБЕЛЬНАЯ.


Трудно заснуть под такую колыбельную...:rolleyes:
Вступление-то что автор содрал из песни? "Ах, Таня..."(Карнавальная ночь) :Vah:

----------


## kensarinov

Ну, Лев. Зарубил на корню. А мне песенка понравилась,вызывает улыбку. Даже если вступление содрано, то сочетается очень хорошо и в тему.:rolleyes:

----------


## kensarinov

Вот, расстроился я. Навалилась  

```
Хандра
```

 В.Гольдфайн  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/740274/  :Ha:  :Pivo: :tongue:

----------


## Лев

> Ну, Лев. Зарубил на корню. А мне песенка понравилась,вызывает улыбку.


Не писал я, что мне не понравилась песенка... Будем считать цитатой:wink: вступление:smile:, тем более песенка шуточно-сатирическая.
"Хандра" - блестяще :Ok:

----------


## kensarinov

Лев, это я так пофлудил.Конечно же я видел смайлик. Вот ко дню победы  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/741072/  И слова и музыка В. Гольдфайна  :Ha:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/741072/ И слова и музыка В. Гольдфайна


Великолепно! :Ok:

----------


## kensarinov

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/750653//  Как тут быть. Песня не моя, но исполнена с разрешения автора В.Гольдфайна. :Ha:  :Pivo:

----------


## kensarinov

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/846200/ 
муз. сл. Александра Журавского.

----------


## kensarinov

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/923101/  (сл.О.Крашенин.муз.В.Полевов)
Любовь из лета :br:

----------


## Лев

> Любовь из лета


Полгода сомневался Толя,
А песня зазвучала в поле :Derisive:

----------


## kensarinov

Да, Лев согласен.Похоже, можно даже сказать, в глухом лесу. :Tu:

----------


## Лев

> Да, Лев согласен.Похоже, можно даже сказать, в глухом лесу.


Я песню вам на суд несу,
А записал в глухом лесу... :Grin:

----------


## kensarinov

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/997413/        Песня  Алексея Руденко, аранжировка Олега Минакова, в моем исполнении.

----------

